# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] How to make visible area for max damage with power hangry (30 yards circle)

## zaggneo

Hello all !

Anyone know how its possible de make visible a circle area of 30 yards, its should help to know where shot for max damage  :Smile: 
Thanks in advance !

----------


## RNN

You can use this plugin : RadiosGemSkills.cs
Disable what you don't want.

User\*PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.cs*:



```
	Hud.RunOnPlugin<RNN.RadiosGemSkills>(plugin => 
	{ 
		plugin.ShowInTown = false;
		plugin.ShowAudaciaCircle = true;
		plugin.ShowPowerHungryCircle = true;
		plugin.ShowAuraNecro = true;
		plugin.ShowZeiCircle10 = false;
		plugin.ShowZeiCircle50 = true;
		plugin.ShowZeiFromBoss = true;	 // Draw a circle (centered on the boss, 50y) if any player is equipped with zei		
		plugin.ShowZeiBossIsNear = false;  // keep watching the circle of the zei centered on me if there is a boss nearby (if ShowZeiCircle50 is true)
	}	);
```

----------


## zaggneo

This is just perfect !!!! great thanks  :Embarrassment: )

Thanks for your time.
Have a nice day.

----------

